# Free metal !



## Alincochrane (Apr 12, 2018)

I have been metalworking as a hobby for 30+ years and have accumulated a lot of material. Now we are moving to Vancouver Island and it's time to clean out the shop.

I have a some larger pieces of material I would like to sell (to fund restocking the new shop) - a few samples listed below. 
5' x 1-1/4 diam stainless rod   $10
26" x  3-1/2" ID (4" OD) hydraulic tube (honed ID) $5 (4 available)
6" long 3-1/2" cored bronze (1-1/4" core)  $30
4" long 3-1/2" cored bronze (3/4" core)   $20
Various 2' - 5' lengths of steel bar for a couple of bucks a piece

I also have about 1000 lbs of offcuts, bar ends, etc. These are mostly small  6 " - 18" long and from 1/4" to 4" section, square, rectangle, round, hex, tube, angle  Mostly mild steel, but some stainless, cast iron, aluminum. All handy sizes for model making, robotics, etc. Also some bits of brass and bronze, springs, pulleys, gears and fixtures - everything free for the taking. Come and pick up a box or two. I would like to get this out of the way by end of April otherwise it goes to recycling.

Also have some tools listed elsewhere on this site.

We are located about 10 minutes north of Cochrane. Email me for address and timing *a.bays (at) flare-consultants.com *or phone/text *403-615-0370*


----------



## Alincochrane (Apr 25, 2018)

Most material is now gone - thanks everyone who came by.


----------



## tinkering (Jan 22, 2019)

Thanks for offering it. I missed you by 10 months.
Where abouts on the Island are you going?


----------



## Alincochrane (Jan 22, 2019)

We are in Nanoose Bay, about 15 minutes north of Nanaimo. Have just about got the new shop set up and ready to make chips....


----------



## tinkering (Jan 22, 2019)

Alincochrane said:


> We are in Nanoose Bay, about 15 minutes north of Nanaimo. Have just about got the new shop set up and ready to make chips....


That's a beautiful area. God bless your lives there.


----------

